# Doodle?? No......he's a Standard Poodle



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

or why I groomed Cooper today.

Mini my other Spoo is going through coat change so I have been grooming her more....well, when people started asking "is he a Doodle?" where as when he is groomed they say "wow is he a Standard Poodle" it is way past time for a groom.

Cooper is now lays on his side so I can groom his tummy!!

Now I can kiss that beautiful nose....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love his wild child top knot! I also love nice clean poodle faces and have even managed to convince a friend who has a labradoodle to give her a poodley face.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is a doodle and when I have his face shaved people think he is a poodle. He has similar hair to your Cooper. I keep his hair long for protection from my other dog Kit who loves to jump on him and scratch him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

His topknot was wild child and made me smile. Clean faces are SO much easier to keep clean.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice pictures of Cooper! 

Oh people...I went to a dog festival this past weekend and a lady came up to me and said, "Where did you get your doodle?". "Well, she's actually a poodle." Lady lost interest real quick. *sigh*. Shae has shaven feet, face and has bracelets; certainly not a doodle cut. Maybe it's the undocked tail that throws people off..I dunno, but it's certainly not the first doodle comment I have received. After the first few comments when Shae was a puppy, I promptly started working on getting her used to a "poodle-y cut".


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Meagan how stupid! I was in Ithaca several years ago with Lily and my mom and her mpoo. We were walking on the Cornell campus and I realized after getting slightly separated that my mom was talking to an older man back behind me. I walked over with Lily and entered a conversation about my mom's dog and then the man started talking about his wonderful doodle (dog wasn't with him). He looked at Lily and asked me what kind of "thing" she was. When I said she was a standard poodle he insisted that I was wrong and pointed at my mom's dog and told me that was a poodle, but that Lily wasn't possibly a poodle. She always has a poodle clipped face and feet. Since it was early fall I think she was otherwise in a longish Miami. He continued to insist there was no way she was remotely a poodle and kept calling her a "thing." We parted before I slugged him. Ugghhh.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

When I walks our Maremma, people would ask what breed she was and others come up just assuming she is either an English golden, Pyrenees or Samoyed. I would correct them and tell them about her breed. Some people think I being snobby as if I am bragging about her rarity but in reality I'm just excited by the breed and love dogs. 

One day I was out with a walk with my husband and someone had done the same thing and asked if she was a Pyrenees. My husband quickly said "yep". I laughed quietly and he told me it is better to just let people believe what they wanna believe. How true!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Meagan how stupid! I was in Ithaca several years ago with Lily and my mom and her mpoo. We were walking on the Cornell campus and I realized after getting slightly separated that my mom was talking to an older man back behind me. I walked over with Lily and entered a conversation about my mom's dog and then the man started talking about his wonderful doodle (dog wasn't with him). He looked at Lily and asked me what kind of "thing" she was. When I said she was a standard poodle he insisted that I was wrong and pointed at my mom's dog and told me that was a poodle, but that Lily wasn't possibly a poodle. She always has a poodle clipped face and feet. Since it was early fall I think she was otherwise in a longish Miami. He continued to insist there was no way she was remotely a poodle and kept calling her a "thing." We parted before I slugged him. Ugghhh.


Off subject but I was in Ithaca a few weeks ago. What a beautiful city ! The kind of city I would live in anytime.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ithaca itself and its environs are fabulous aren't they? Did you go to see the Ithaca College campus? IC and Smith College are my favorite smaller college campuses. And of course, in Ithaca you won't ever have to worry about finding the right vet care for any sort of problem you might have with any of your animals.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, oh dear, Catherine! That's even worse! 

As a new to poodles person, _sometimes_ I do have trouble telling ungroomed poodles from doodles. That said I would never say is that such and such a breed to someone - I would just not say anything or ask which breed the dog was instead so there are no assumptions. It's just frustrating when people automatically make assumptions. To me (anyway) someone saying "What breed is your dog?" is a lot different (better) than saying "Is that a doodle?" which is still way better that someone saying "Where'd you get your doodle?"...

Too funny Snow about DH and Kit! Large guardian dogs are one type of dog that I have never really been exposed to or really know much about. The Maremma does have a *very vague* resemblance (to the naive eye) to the whiter coated English golden or Pyrenees, so I can understand how people could jump to that very wrong conclusion. But a Samoyed!!??? How do you get that? Those dogs look more like a Husky/Malamute/American Eskimo dog, not the "more retriever look" (put loosely) of a Maremma.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha I once had someone insist my pug was a husky. People are a little odd. 

I have confused someone's Portuguese Waterdog as a doodle once. I think the guy was a bit annoyed because he gets that all the time. I had a woman who worked for my groomer insist that Kit was a Pyrenees with her double dew claws clipped off at birth. I just ignore her when I take her to the groomers and let her think what she wants. People don't like being corrected and sometimes it is more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

All these stories, people are so funny aren't they?
When I took Elvis for his last vet visit there was a man there who was very talkative. He saw Elvis and said "What is THAT?" I replied "He's a poodle!" and he said "Oh thanks for not doing him up all froo froo." he then continued to rant to me about how some people clip their poodles. Elvis always has a clean poodle face.


----------

